# October golf in Lincolnshire? (or nearby?)



## rhubarbtheatregolf (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm based 30mins south of Lincoln, and willing to travel up to an hour and a half.  Flexible availability, early week-day mornings ideal, but can also manage other times/days.  OK, over to you guys... Cheers.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Phil,

I will be up for a 'mini meet' lets hope we can muster up a fourball at least.

btw - Really enjoyed the round at Forest Pines last week, and the practice must have done me good.....won the Monthly Medal on Saturday in those gales and think I won the Enema (sunday morning roll-up) with 40 points on Sunday before dashing over to South Leeds for first taste of another cracking course in the afternoon. - Cheers for organising that one Beggsy!


----------



## Region3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I could do the 24th or 25th depending where you decide to play.


----------



## rhubarbtheatregolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Phil - Likewise, enjoyed Forest Pines very much. I had a lesson next day!  He sorted me out in about 10mins!  Can't wait to use my new swing on course asap! I've also got a positive reply from another Forum member - 'Region 3' - who is based in the Leicestershire area by the looks of it. Perhaps there's a course located in the middle? Any how, yes I am definitely up for a 'mini-meet' type game somewhere in Oct. To be honest I haven't got to grips with managing a forum discussion yet with more than 1 person, so would greatly appreciate if you could help me out Phil? I shall reply to 'Region 3' now, telling him about our attempt at mini-meet, and that he may get a message from your good self - that's if I am not being too presumptuous? As far as availability in Oct: How about a round somewhere in week comm. 19th Oct, weekday or weekend? With enough notice I can more or less fit a round in whenever. Obviously my preference is early am, but I'm not limited on that.  Thanks once again for making my visit to FP easier by sorting the green fees out & assisting me when I arrived late.  Naturally I shall reciprocate next game. OK, over to you Phil...


----------



## Region3 (Oct 6, 2009)

He's behind you!! 

Unfortunately I haven't got enough holiday left at work to make it on a weekday and all my weekends are busy apart from the 24th/25th.
Don't work your game out around me though, you decide what you want to do and if I have to miss it I'll try harder next time


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 7, 2009)

You're already doing the interactive thing! Simply a case of jumping in and getting wet! 

Saturday 24th would suit me fine as it happens, the FPO is away all day and no comps on at the club. I'm not at all concerned about travelling an hour or two, have a scout around and pick out a course thats easier for you and Region3 to get to if you like.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## rhubarbtheatregolf (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

Hello Region3 & Whereditgo - 
Sat 24th Oct is good for me also, so might I suggest a course in Leicestershire? Region3, are you happy to recommend a course in your neck of the woods?    Early morning is preferable for me, but I can also (at a push) play later. Looks like there will be 3 of us, but I'm sure we are all happy should more want to join us.  Over to you Region3...


----------



## Region3 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

To be honest I wouldn't know where to suggest because I've not played any other than my own and the munis.

Might we be better playing around your neck of the woods a) because it's inbetween myself and whereditgo, and b) we stand more chance of getting someone else to make up a 4 (doesn't appear to be many from my area)?


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

Any movement on this fella's?

I'm still up for a game on the 24th


----------



## Region3 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

I'm game.

Phil, do you want to play at your home course or would you rather play somewhere different?

I'm just thinking it's not always easy to get on a nice course where you're not a member at the weekend.


----------



## rhubarbtheatregolf (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

Hi guys, sorry for the delay.  You're absolutely right, not being a current member anywhere, means that booking a Saturday slot is not proving easy for me.  The courses where I want/can book are outrageously expensive - I'm assuming neither of you want to pay Â£40/Â£50/Â£70.. for a Saturday round?  The courses are good, but not that good. So, basically we have 2 options; either, one of you two chaps could choose/book a course closer to you where we definitely can get an early Sat morning tee-slot, or; we rearrange for a weekday on one of the courses I have in mind nearer to me. As far as weekday courses go, yesterday I had a fantastic day at Spalding GC (Lincolnshire) - where I was invited and signed in as a guest.  Never played it before, but I'd challenge anyone to find as good a course in the area for a guest green fee of just Â£15!  Interesting, well-maintained and with such diversity that I can see why the guys I played with return over and over.  Anyway, over to you guys...  If Sat 24th is tricky, just give me some alternative week days - even if they are later in Oct, or in November. I'm really very laid back about all this, basically I'll enjoy the golf wherever we decide to play...


----------



## GB72 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

Sadly I cannot make the 24th (nephews fifth birthday party) but if anyone fancies a round later in the year I can sign in 3 people at Stoke Rochford for Â£16.00 each. No need to book, just pick a time, pitch up and queue as necessary (never normally more than half an hour tops)


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

Would be a bit of a hike up to my place for both you guys I would think?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*




			Would be a bit of a hike up to my place for both you guys I would think?
		
Click to expand...

where is your place?


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*




			Sadly I cannot make the 24th (nephews fifth birthday party) but if anyone fancies a round later in the year I can sign in 3 people at Stoke Rochford for Â£16.00 each. No need to book, just pick a time, pitch up and queue as necessary (never normally more than half an hour tops)
		
Click to expand...

it would be worth the trip, played there with GB recently, and more than happy to make a fourth if need be.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*







			Would be a bit of a hike up to my place for both you guys I would think?
		
Click to expand...

where is your place?
		
Click to expand...

Normanby Hall, not a bad course (but it is a muni) and very reasonable price-wise. I would most likely be able to get a reasonably early tee time too, just seemed easier for me to travel as opposed to both of you coming up to mine.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*










			Would be a bit of a hike up to my place for both you guys I would think?
		
Click to expand...

where is your place?
		
Click to expand...

Normanby Hall, not a bad course (but it is a muni) and very reasonable price-wise. I would most likely be able to get a reasonably early tee time too, just seemed easier for me to travel as opposed to both of you coming up to mine.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, 'tis a bit far for me on a weekend to be honest.

I don't know what to say now. There is a course called Ramsdale Park in Nottinghamshire which I've been told is a nice course. Â£28 per round at weekends and should be inside an hour for each of us.

Also open to other suggestions.

rhubarb... I'm ok with up to Â£40 if it's a good 'um.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

Travelling up to a couple of hours is not an issue for me, as previously noted I have the day to myself


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

i may be free at the weekend and could travel to this one


----------



## Region3 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

That'd be good Chris if we could make it a 4-ball.

Do you want to suggest a course somewhere in the middle?

Has anybody looked at Ramsdale Park? Opinions?


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

Ramsdale looks fine to me and I always enjoy playing different tracks.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

http://www.ramsdaleparkgc.co.uk/default.asp
The price is Â£28 per person/round for the Weekend 
the scorecard http://www.ramsdaleparkgc.co.uk/cms/assets/pdfs/seely%20course%20card.pdf


----------



## Region3 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

I hope I've not done wrong, but I didn't want to leave it much longer in case we struggled to get a time.

I've booked a tee time of 9:04 for Sat 24th, for 4 people, at Ramsdale Park.

Are we all ok with that?


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

Perfect mate, thanks for that. I will text rhubarb and let him know in case he doesnt get on the forum.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

Great stuff.

I've been told it's a difficult course so I'll need to practice my driving and mid irons if I'm to give you a decent game.

Just waiting on rhubarbs text to you and grumpyjock to confirm or otherwise here. .


----------



## rhubarbtheatregolf (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

Hello chaps, sorry for delay.  Thats great; 09:04 tee-off, this Sat 24th Oct @ Ramsdale Park GC, 4 of us.  Excellent, see you all there.  Looks like there's also a range there, so I might try to get there for say 8am-ish for coffee & a few warm-ups. See you there guys...


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

how many are going and who?
Im in for a game.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

It's rhubarbtheatregolf, whereditgo, your good self, and moi.

If you're saying that's good for you then all have confirmed.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

fair enough the 4just men shall ride again.
see you there if i find it.
remember to get the directions correct.
time for a buttie before hand then.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*




			see you there if i find it.
remember to get the directions correct.
		
Click to expand...

You're not filling me with confidence Chris!! 

My satnav seems to like it so I hope no-one will struggle finding the place.

I'll try to get there early but I'm rubbish at mornings.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

I will aim to get there for around 8:00 a.m. enough time for a wake-up coffee and a few hits on the range hopefully. Looks to be around 1 hour 20 mins for me, so not too early a start


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

only joshing will be there in time for a preround buttie.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

Thoroughly enjoyable day out; good company and an interesting course.

Thanks guys, here's to the next one!


----------



## Region3 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

A good game on a nice course and good company.

Shame about the weather, but at least it wasn't as bad as we thought it might get.

Worth going back next summer I think.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: October golf in Lincolnshire? (or Leicestershire?)*

It was a pity about the mist being a bit thick at times, but a very enjoyable days golf.
Congrats to the winners shame it was not a better day as the course is interesting and varied.
With the arrangement of the holes it means you must think about not only the first shot but what you would be left with to the green.
Will be back to play this one in the summer.
Well done to both Phil's and Gary for the game.


----------

